# My M3, Wheeler Dealers



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a few 'screen grabs' of my M3, which was used in the last series of Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very good...I like it, good to see an Imola Red e36 M3 evo vert...


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

flyfs6 said:


> Very good...I like it, good to see an Imola Red e36 M3 evo vert...


Thanks mate. It's actually quite a rare colour called Mugello Red, bit lighter than Imola:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice. Did mike rag the nuts off it like he normally does?!??


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Very nice. Did mike rag the nuts off it like he normally does?!??


Ha ha!! No, fortunately. They've changed the format slightly now, he doesn't rag the cars round the track anymore!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Has this been shown on TV yet?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Very nice. Did mike rag the nuts off it like he normally does?!??


The fact that "Ed" the total tool has worked on it would put me off buying a car featured on that show :tumbleweed:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Has this been shown on TV yet?


Yes, it was shown in November


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

SBerlyn said:


> The fact that "Ed" the total tool has worked on it would put me off buying a car featured on that show :tumbleweed:


My car was just used at the beginning as an example, Ed didn't go near it with his mop!:lol:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahhhh, lucky you! 

S


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Very nice. Did mike rag the nuts off it like he normally does?!??


I'd be more concerned about Edd getting the rotary and Farecla G3 out or the angle grinder. :lol:

Anyway nice car. :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Very nice, it looks like a pristine example!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I love Wheeler Dealers, the best show ever. Congrats on your car being featured, I will try to find the episode online since we rarely get new episodes in the US.

Also, to be fair, Ed actually does a lot better of a job than most 'hacks' considering he only really works with basic products and techniques so you have to give credit where it is due.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

christian900se said:


> I love Wheeler Dealers, the best show ever. Congrats on your car being featured, I will try to find the episode online since we rarely get new episodes in the US.
> 
> Also, to be fair, Ed actually does a lot better of a job than most 'hacks' considering he only really works with basic products and techniques so you have to give credit where it is due.


Thanks Christian:thumb:

He does actually, he seems to be able to put his hand to anything. Even the car he used his 'mop' on looked miles better once he'd finished.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Sheriff said:


> Thanks mate. It's actually quite a rare colour called Mugello Red, bit lighter than Imola:thumb:


Great initials


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning example mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm trying to find the episode as I thought i had watched all of them but i don't remember seeing this one.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

christian900se said:


> Also, to be fair, Ed actually does a lot better of a job than most 'hacks' considering he only really works with basic products and techniques so you have to give credit where it is due.





The Sheriff said:


> Thanks Christian:thumb:
> 
> He does actually, he seems to be able to put his hand to anything. Even the car he used his 'mop' on looked miles better once he'd finished.


You 2 don't actually think that Ed does all the work himself do you????

:tumbleweed:

The bit where he says "This bolt will come off with a little penetrating fluid", really means:

"I had my team of off camera mechanics work on this heap all last night, now I can just turn it very quickly for the cameras..."

You can see the team listed in the credits!

Don't get me wrong though, I love the show... I think it's lots of fun...well done to the OP for getting your car on...

:thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I'm trying to find the episode as I thought i had watched all of them but i don't remember seeing this one.


It was shown in November, the last one of the series:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> You 2 don't actually think that Ed does all the work himself do you????
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Yes i think Ed must get some help, but I think he does work hard on the cars himself, or they have a very good make-up artist! He always looks proper fooked by the end of the show!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

great car mate. probably the only episode i have missed. and the one i wanted to see the most.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> The fact that "Ed" the total tool has worked on it would put me off buying a car featured on that show :tumbleweed:


he speaks highly of you aswell!
Edd China is actually a really talented engineer and has made some amazing motorised creations over the years-motorised couch that he drove to the Nurburgring etc
He did have a website www.eddchina.co.uk but its being upgraded just now by the look of it


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I remember that episode. Think they struggled to get their money back because Brewer thought it would be a good idea to buy an M3 with a knackered gearbox and a really rough interior.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Deanoecosse said:


> he speaks highly of you aswell!
> Edd China is actually a really talented engineer and has made some amazing motorised creations over the years-motorised couch that he drove to the Nurburgring etc
> He did have a website www.eddchina.co.uk but its being upgraded just now by the look of it


+1 
I dont know why Edd gets so much stick on here!! he's not a professional detailer nor is he trying to be, IMO he is a good at what he does.

Nice motor by the way :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> +1
> I dont know why Edd gets so much stick on here!! he's not a professional detailer nor is he trying to be, IMO he is a good at what he does.
> 
> Nice motor by the way :thumb:


Thanks Livewire:thumb:

I like Edd too, wish I knew half the stuff he knows. I think Mike Brewer gets a rough ride too.


----------



## final-spin (Feb 8, 2009)

love the show, ed and mike are a good team, where is it filmed at?


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Here you go guys


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice car matey!:thumb:

Really like wheeler dealers. Always watching the repeats on Disc Turbo and Leisure.

The M3 they did was being advertised on Pistonheads a couple of months ago.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

The Sheriff said:


> Thanks Christian:thumb:
> 
> He does actually, he seems to be able to put his hand to anything. Even the car he used his 'mop' on looked miles better once he'd finished.


Those are my thoughts exactly. I just watched the episode, your car truely looks stunning! E36 M3s are so sharp looking and with a few simple updates don't even look half their age.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> You 2 don't actually think that Ed does all the work himself do you????
> 
> "I had my team of off camera mechanics work on this heap all last night, now I can just turn it very quickly for the cameras..."
> 
> You can see the team listed in the credits!


You are right, I always wondered how he got all that work done so quickly! I figured the episodes were probably filmed over a long period or were prearranged to aid in parts sourcing and preperations. Wishfull thinking on my part I guess!



LiveWire88 said:


> +1
> I dont know why Edd gets so much stick on here!! he's not a professional detailer nor is he trying to be, IMO he is a good at what he does.


Exactly, and that deserves some respect if nothing else. He gets great results nonetheless.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

this was on tonight!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The car looked great mate... but I thought you would have been on the screen, they must have changed the format!

The big question for me is:

Who detailed their M3 ????

Did anyone else see it..... perfect!

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

would love to have mine on TV. Round Top Gear track or summat


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Did anyone see Wheeler Dealers the other week where he decided to put a Parrot bluetooth kit in a Lexus LS400 to turn it into a modern luxury car........ great idea....:wall:4


----------

